# Definir diametro del PAD  - Eagle



## Cachopan (Oct 12, 2007)

Hola, tengo el eagle v4.15 y con ayudas de varios manuales y un poco de razonamiento todo está funcionando, pero he llegado a un punto en el que me atasco. Se trata de dar mas diámetro de soldadura a componentes que me interese. ( PAD) no sé si hay forma de darles el diámetro del cobre de la patilla de los componentes el diámetro que me interesa o es algo que ya viene definido en la librería y solo creando una nueva sea posible.
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 12, 2007)

Revisa en las reglas de routeo. . . (creo que es DRC rules o algo asi)
Para muchos no se peude porque violan las distancias minimas entre pistas que tambien se ocnfiguran alli
saludos y suerte


----------



## Cachopan (Oct 12, 2007)

A lo que te refieres se llama DRC design rules y pertenece a un menú en donde existen muchas caracteristicas para distancias y configuraciones e incluso he conseguido cambiar las caracteristicas  PAD de un integrado , pero una resistencia que quiero poner su punto de soldadura mas grande no hay manera.
Algo paso por alto pero no lo sé.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 12, 2007)

A ver cachopan, los pads de las resistencias están asignados previamente al dispositivo (device), en el área del empaque (package) y son creados según las dimensiones de los alambres de los componentes.

Cuando asignes una "Resistencia", en tu ejemplo, primero debes determinar las dimensiones de la que vas a utilizar, luego buscas en la lista la correspondiente y, esa tendrá el pad de las dimensiones necesarias.

Ej.: para las R de 1/4 W se utiliza RUS_0207/10. 02 es el diámetro del cuerpo de la R, 07 la longitud el mismo y 10 es el espaciado entre centros de los pads, todo eso en milímetros. El diámetro del alambre es de 0.7 mm y el interno del pad es de 1 mm.

      Para una R de 5W se utiliza RUS_0922/22. La distancia de pads es de 22,5 mm y, el diámetro interno de los mismos será de 1,3 mm ya que, los alambres son de 1 mm.

Como puedes ver, todo está debidamente relacionado en las librerías correspondientes. Si necesitas algo diferente, pues manos a la obra, haz la librería tal como tú la desees.

Coloca en google: manual Eagle español y bájalo, si es que no lo tienes aún.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 12, 2007)

Sino puede hacer la chapuza que hacemos a veces. . .
Pones un pad o una via del tamaño que la quieres sobre el pin del componente. . .
Yo me hice muchos componenetes yo mismo
Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 12, 2007)

Lo que yo hago es primero copiar en librerias, ejemplo  a  rcl.lbr  le copio a rcl1.lbr, luego comienzo a cambiar el grosor de los pad,  al los de la  rcl.lbr  con clic derecho "abrir" aparece otra ventana en donde voy a library y escogo package, alli comienzo a modificarlos a mi gusto.


----------



## Cachopan (Oct 13, 2007)

Como queda claro el diametro del PAD se relaciona en la libreria.
Pues me dedico a modificar la libreria .

Gracias a todos por tan pronta respuestas.


----------



## junior198619 (Mar 1, 2009)

No es muy efectivo el método que te voy a dar pero si da una gran mano cuando no tienes tiempo de ir configurando pad por pad:
1. Ve a las opciones del DRC
2. Selecciona la pestaña Restring
3. En el área de Pad cambia esos tres parámetros ( Top, Inner, Bottom) a la vez (o de uno en uno y ve probando que tamaño deseas).

El problema es que a veces se unen los pads entre si cuando son elementos con patas muy pegadas pero eso se soluciona editando el componente en la libreria.

Espero te sirva...


----------



## acpmax (Abr 9, 2009)

Hola aprovecho este hilo para preguntar como se le pone a los pads, que el centro se quede blanco
(antes lo tenia así pero se me han puesto todos los pads sin el centro).


----------



## jesus herney (Feb 11, 2011)

tengo el mismo problema con el tamaño de los pad y me toca retocarlos en photoschop probare con estas instrucciones haber si me funciona


----------

